# USC MFA Film and Television Production Fall 2018



## MFAman (Jan 14, 2018)

Alright. Searched for this thread and found nothing so I created one. USC Film and TV Production MFA for Fall 2018. Interviews should start in a couple weeks. Anyone hear anything?


----------



## MacAndEs (Jan 16, 2018)

Hate to chime in here but could a screenwriting MFA applicant also keep tabs in this thread? Super excited to hear back from USC!


----------



## lianlee (Jan 18, 2018)

i have just checked my vimeo, and i have found out i got two views from California (most likely from the school) on January 13th. Both of them watched my short film completely. No interview notifications yet.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello! I’ve been lurking around these boards since I started working on my applications last December. Finally got the courage to post! We’re in for a few bumpy weeks/months, but at least we are in it together!


----------



## TreeYoung (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello all!! My anxiety is through the roof. I've been looking through this forum for a year and a half and finally decided to make a profile. I'm hearing interviews start this week.. Is this true?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Jan 22, 2018)

@TreeYoung I'm not sure! Where have you heard that? I'm nervous too, man!


----------



## TreeYoung (Jan 22, 2018)

@GoAndLoveSomeMore A friend of a friend works there and told me.

I have a quick question.

Can a good portfolio overshadow my gpa? I can't go back in the past and fix my grades, but hopefully it won't affect me too much...

Any advice?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Jan 22, 2018)

@TreeYoung Holy cow! Well, that is nerve wracking!

I've heard that USC values your application materials way more than GPA, so I wouldn't be concerned!


----------



## Yang Fei (Jan 23, 2018)

lianlee said:


> i have just checked my vimeo, and i have found out i got two views from California (most likely from the school) on January 13th. Both of them watched my short film completely. No interview notifications yet.


Why there is still no view on my vimeo?? I'm really upset!!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Jan 23, 2018)

@Yang Fei I only have one view all the way through on my link that was embedded in another website, which I'm guessing was Slideroom! Who knows? I'm over analyzing everything!


----------



## Yang Fei (Jan 23, 2018)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> @Yang Fei I only have one view all the way through on my link that was embedded in another website, which I'm guessing was Slideroom! Who knows? I'm over analyzing everything!


I got the vimeo plus so I can see the source, but no one from slideroom... and the only one view is in November, so I guess mine hasn't been viewed yet.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Jan 23, 2018)

@Yang Fei They have a ton to go through, I'm sure! I wouldn't worry! I'm just curious when people will start receiving calls!


----------



## Yang Fei (Jan 23, 2018)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> @Yang Fei They have a ton to go through, I'm sure! I wouldn't worry! I'm just curious when people will start receiving calls!


Me too! Hope we can both receive calls soon!


----------



## Yang Fei (Jan 29, 2018)

I still do not get any views from slideroom  The first thing I do when I wake up is to check my emails and vimeo...


----------



## Ram GM (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey guys I'm super excited this is my first yr of applying...the USC SCA application page lists that the deadline for applying to the SCA scholarships is Feb 5th. But since we have already applied to the relevant Scholarships on Slideroom while applying, do we need to do this one again?! @MFAman @lianlee @GoAndLoveSomeMore


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Jan 30, 2018)

@Ram GM In all honesty, I'm not certain! I've been looking on the website to look for updates and guidance, but I haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Jan 31, 2018)

Not to freak anyone out, but it looks like interview requests have started to go out, according to the spreadsheet!


----------



## TreeYoung (Jan 31, 2018)

Have you checked your settings @Yang Fei ? Is your video private?


----------



## MFAman (Jan 31, 2018)

@GoAndLoveSomeMore Yes, it looks like someone in MFA production received an interview notification two days ago. If that person is an international applicant, then there is still plenty of hope. If not...yikes!
I'll call tomorrow, and see what I can find out (though, it's possible I might forget). 

As someone who graduated from USC with honors with the name Bryan Singer on their diploma, I do feel the least the school can do is give me an interview before they throw everything in the paper shredder. That might sound entitled, but I own it, and have already been rejected a previous time. 

Like I always say, I hope we all are accepted - seriously.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 1, 2018)

@MFAman ... it seems like the applicant is from the U.S., so who knows!


----------



## Xylo (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello fellow applicants! I had my interview with USC today. It was a casual conversation about my essay, video submission, and what I'm interested in as a filmmaker. According to the 2017 spreadsheet they don't send out decisions until April... so there's still time!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 3, 2018)

@Xylo that's awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## Xylo (Feb 4, 2018)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> @Xylo that's awesome!!! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 7, 2018)

I hope you're all hanging in there!


----------



## TreeYoung (Feb 7, 2018)

@GoAndLoveSomeMore i am STRESSED out lol. I feel like I think about this every second of the day and in my sleep. How are you?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 7, 2018)

@TreeYoung I'd say about the same! I have productive distractions... but I'm feeling distracted from my distractions even!


----------



## DONGREN (Feb 7, 2018)

I heard from a current student that all of the applications will be sent and viewed by different professors, so that might be the reason why USC usually sends the interview notification on different days.


----------



## Sunmin Inn (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey Guys! 

Im also an applicant for the Tv & Film Production program. Nice to e-meet you all!

I thought that USC TV/Film production MFA didnt hold interviews and I have a feeling that I saw on one of the emails or during the application procedure that they dont do interviews. 

I also didnt see any information or notification right after applying about this anywhere! Im completely bamboozled haha

Do all people that are seriously being considered get interviews? Or do some get accepted without them? (I saw that some got accepted without interview on last years spread sheet, but noticed they had applied for the spring semester instead of fall, which might be the reason why)

Looking forward to hearing back from you guys!

- S


----------



## Alok N R (Feb 11, 2018)

Hey Guys! 

Im an international applicant myself. Even Id heard they dont do interviews. But strangely one of the faculty contacted me for a skype call. He assured me the conversation was just to 'get a feel of me as a person'. It most definately wasnt an interview  and he said that the skype call woulndt have any bearing on my admission process. So I dont really know what to make of it. We chatted for half an hour and that was that.

This was on the 31st, He said I ll get the results in 3-4 weeks so thats arnd first week march.
Hope I was of some help. Anyone had similar experiences ? Would love to hear.


----------



## Adrien Levy (Feb 11, 2018)

Alok N R said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Im an international applicant myself. Even Id heard they dont do interviews. But strangely one of the faculty contacted me for a skype call. He assured me the conversation was just to 'get a feel of me as a person'. It most definately wasnt an interview  and he said that the skype call woulndt have any bearing on my admission process. So I dont really know what to make of it. We chatted for half an hour and that was that.
> 
> ...




Hi everyone !
I also am an international (from France) and got interviewed about 2 weeks ago. The man i spoke with was really nice to me, really interested, but did not tell me that the interview wouldn't have any bearing on my application. I enrolled in two summer program last year, so I talked about the things i liked about the school etc...

Cannot wait for the final answer, really stressed out !!!


----------



## Yang Fei (Feb 12, 2018)

Does anyone else hear from USC? According to the Google Sheet, there are still lots of people who didn't get interview notifications, which is really different from last year. Fingers crossed. Hope to know more information from you guys.


----------



## TreeYoung (Feb 12, 2018)

USC reached out to me yesterday about doing an interview via Skype, and my interview is today....
#fingerscrossed.


----------



## gxshi (Feb 12, 2018)

Also got an email this morning from a USC professor asking to Skype! For those who have already had their informal conference calls any advice/example of questions they asked?

For those still waiting to hear it definitely seems like the invitations/calls are staggered and coming out at an inconsistent rhythm so keep ya head up and check those emails!


----------



## TreeYoung (Feb 12, 2018)

I had my interview with USC today, and I can definitely say it wasn’t that bad.


----------



## foolishmortal26 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey guys! I am an idiot and somehow forgot to create my youSC account. I just created it and of course I don't have any emails or anything. For those who had an interview, did they contact you through that account or contact you through the email you listed on the application? I'm probably going to call them today when I have a spare minute to check with them.


----------



## foolishmortal26 (Feb 22, 2018)

TreeYoung said:


> I had my interview with USC today, and I can definitely say it wasn’t that bad.


I am an idiot and somehow forgot to create my youSC account. I just created it and of course I don't have any emails or anything. Did they contact you through that account or contact you through the email you listed on the application?


----------



## Jonda (Feb 22, 2018)

They contacted me through the email provided on my application.


----------



## TreeYoung (Feb 25, 2018)

@foolishmortal26 They contacted me through the email I listed on my application.


----------



## TreeYoung (Feb 25, 2018)

Any updates??? I was told to stay close to your phone these next few weeks, especially after midnight.


----------



## Juju (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

I’ve been lurking for years but finally made an account.

I also thought USC didn’t do interviews, but then I got a phonecall out of the blue from a Directing professor on February 13. She didn’t really ask questions about me, so it didn’t feel like an interview? She kept asking if I had questions for her.

My dilemma is, she gave me her personal cell phone and told me to call her if I had any more questions. But I still haven’t called her back, because I can’t think of a good enough question! (plus I already asked a few in our first call). Do you guys think I should call her again? Is it too late now if decisions are coming out soon? Ahhh


----------



## TreeYoung (Feb 26, 2018)

Juju said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I’ve been lurking for years but finally made an account.
> 
> ...




I think we got interviewed by the same lady, and I have not reached out to her either. I think it’s best to wait if your interview went well because you don’t want to talk too much. Let your application speak for itself and don’t force anything.


----------



## Ram GM (Feb 26, 2018)

I haven't received any word from USC. And I haven't submitted any proof of financials except my passport. 

Do I still have a chance?!


----------



## Adrien Levy (Feb 26, 2018)

TreeYoung said:


> I think we got interviewed by the same lady, and I have not reached out to her either. I think it’s best to wait if your interview went well because you don’t want to talk too much. Let your application speak for itself and don’t force anything.




I agree, the teacher I spoke with during the interview told me the same. But I didn't want to force anything so I just sent him an email asking if it was normal I had only one (and really short) view on my video sample. 
I think you can ask something if you really do have a question, but don't force anything. 

Good luck to everyone !


----------



## Adrien Levy (Feb 26, 2018)

Ram GM said:


> I haven't received any word from USC. And I haven't submitted any proof of financials except my passport.
> 
> Do I still have a chance?!



I think so !


----------



## Juju (Feb 26, 2018)

TreeYoung said:


> I think we got interviewed by the same lady, and I have not reached out to her either. I think it’s best to wait if your interview went well because you don’t want to talk too much. Let your application speak for itself and don’t force anything.


 
Haha nice! Okay I feel better now and I’ll leave it alone.


----------



## Juju (Feb 26, 2018)

Adrien Levy said:


> I agree, the teacher I spoke with during the interview told me the same. But I didn't want to force anything so I just sent him an email asking if it was normal I had only one (and really short) view on my video sample.
> I think you can ask something if you really do have a question, but don't force anything.
> 
> Good luck to everyone !



I didn’t even get an email address, but seeing as I don’t have a question I will back off.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 26, 2018)

It’s hard to not think that if I didn’t get an interview of any sort that it’s a bad sign, but I’m trying to stay positive!


----------



## TreeYoung (Feb 26, 2018)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> It’s hard to not think that if I didn’t get an interview of any sort that it’s a bad sign, but I’m trying to stay positive!


I feel the opposite lol. I feel like something was wrong with my application... BTW the person that interviewed me said they could only pick 3 out of the 10 applicants they handpicked to move forward to the final stage. So nerve-wracking...


----------



## Juju (Feb 26, 2018)

TreeYoung said:


> I feel the opposite lol. I feel like something was wrong with my application... BTW the person that interviewed me said they could only pick 3 out of the 10 applicants they handpicked to move forward to the final stage. So nerve-wracking...



Oh wow O.O When you had your interview did they ask you about yourself? In mine she only asked where I was located and if USC was my first choice.


----------



## TreeYoung (Feb 26, 2018)

She didn't ask me about myself. She asked me about tuition, my short film and what inspired it, my work experience, why USC, if I applied to other schools, what I liked about the school, and what kind of films I want to make... She also asked me if I had any questions for her. I told her I only applied to USC and I think that's what messed my interview up. I think she was expecting me to say I applied to more than one school. I'm assuming it shows passion. I am passionate, just passionate about USC... @Juju


----------



## Juju (Feb 26, 2018)

TreeYoung said:


> She didn't ask me about myself. She asked me about tuition, my short film and what inspired it, my work experience, why USC, if I applied to other schools, what I liked about the school, and what kind of films I want to make... She also asked me if I had any questions for her. I told her I only applied to USC and I think that's what messed my interview up. I think she was expecting me to say I applied to more than one school. I'm assuming it shows passion. I am passionate, just passionate about USC... @Juju



I only applied to USC as well! But I applied (and was rejected from) other films schools last year. Yeah I didn't get any of those questions, she didn't even seem to know I applied for Directing... But at least she said she liked my work? Now I'm hoping we didn't have the same interviewer...


----------



## TreeYoung (Feb 26, 2018)

Omg. I think we totally did @Juju omgeeee..


----------



## Jonda (Feb 27, 2018)

TreeYoung said:


> Any updates??? I was told to stay close to your phone these next few weeks, especially after midnight.


No I’m extremely anxious lol


----------



## Jonda (Feb 27, 2018)

Has anyone heard any news?


----------



## Jonda (Feb 27, 2018)

Juju said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I’ve been lurking for years but finally made an account.
> 
> ...


That’s a tough one, I often wonder what kinds of questions they liked to be asked, but I feel like if you don’t have any more questions then you don’t have to reach out to her. Good luck!


----------



## TreeYoung (Mar 1, 2018)

Hey guys, I just wanted to let you all know that I got accepted.  
Best wishes to everyone that applied 

Thanks for being supportive throughout this process.


----------



## ScottDuv (Mar 1, 2018)

TreeYoung said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to let you all know that I got accepted.
> Best wishes to everyone that applied
> 
> Thanks for being supportive throughout this process.


Hi everyone!

Congrats, TreeYoung!  That's great!

Been lurking for a while, waiting for some results !


----------



## Jonda (Mar 1, 2018)

TreeYoung said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to let you all know that I got accepted.
> Best wishes to everyone that applied
> 
> Thanks for being supportive throughout this process.


Congrats!! Where did they post it for you and when did you receive I.T??


----------



## TreeYoung (Mar 1, 2018)

ScottDuv said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Congrats, TreeYoung!  That's great!
> 
> Been lurking for a while, waiting for some results !


Thank you!


----------



## Juju (Mar 1, 2018)

TreeYoung said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to let you all know that I got accepted.
> Best wishes to everyone that applied
> 
> Thanks for being supportive throughout this process.



 Congratulations that is so exciting!!! How did you find out?


----------



## TreeYoung (Mar 1, 2018)

Jonda said:


> Congrats!! Where did they post it for you and when did you receive I.T??


I got an email telling me to check the portal... I think acceptances will be coming out these next two weeks for everyone.


----------



## lianlee (Mar 2, 2018)

Congrats!!!

Btw it seems another applicant was waitlisted yesterday based on the spreadsheet, and I am wondering whether there are other people who receive the news???

The pattern in previous years is that they sent out all acceptances first,  then waitlists, and rejections in the end. Does the school change the strategy this year lol?


----------



## Adrien Levy (Mar 2, 2018)

lianlee said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Btw it seems another applicant was waitlisted yesterday based on the spreadsheet, and I am wondering whether there are other people who receive the news???
> 
> The pattern in previous years is that they sent out all acceptances first,  then waitlists, and rejections in the end. Does the school change the strategy this year lol?



I guess since I've received my Peter stark rejection yesterday !


----------



## Jonda (Mar 2, 2018)

Wo


lianlee said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Btw it seems another applicant was waitlisted yesterday based on the spreadsheet, and I am wondering whether there are other people who receive the news???
> 
> The pattern in previous years is that they sent out all acceptances first,  then waitlists, and rejections in the end. Does the school change the strategy this year lol?


Would you mind putting a link to the spreadsheet in here so I can access it? Not quite sure how to.


----------



## Jonda (Mar 2, 2018)

TreeYoung said:


> I got an email telling me to check the portal... I think acceptances will be coming out these next two weeks for everyone.


That’s awesome, very happy for you and hopefully more good news to come!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 2, 2018)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## lianlee (Mar 2, 2018)

Jonda said:


> Wo
> 
> Would you mind putting a link to the spreadsheet in here so I can access it? Not quite sure how to.



Hi Jonda, this is the link for spreadsheet this year!

Graduate Film School Applications 2018


----------



## lianlee (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi, I went through the spreadsheet again today, and I found out that the person who was waitlisted for this term was actually an applicant for the spring, and he was accepted for the spring semester. 

I think the spreadsheet is messed up a little bit lol

so there is only one acceptance for people at this site?


----------



## Jonda (Mar 3, 2018)

lianlee said:


> Hi Jonda, this is the link for spreadsheet this year!
> 
> Graduate Film School Applications 2018


Thanks so much lianlee, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Adrien Levy (Mar 3, 2018)

Anyone knows how many letters whave been sent ?


----------



## lianlee (Mar 3, 2018)

Adrien Levy said:


> Anyone knows how many letters whave been sent ?



I think they only have sent a small batch of acceptances, and there is only one acceptance at this forum ( which is pretty similar to the situation of screenwriting right now)


----------



## Joy (Mar 4, 2018)

Just got my admission today! I also got an email to check my youSC. 
Hoping to hear more good news from you guys!


----------



## estherk (Mar 4, 2018)

That's amazing! Congrats


----------



## Jonda (Mar 4, 2018)

Joy said:


> Just got my admission today! I also got an email to check my youSC.
> Hoping to hear more good news from you guys!


Congrats Joy, so happy for you! Were you admitted with an interview or without one?


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 4, 2018)

I got the same email to check my decision status too. But it doesn't start with "Congratulations" so I got nervous a little bit. 

The letter starts with:
We are pleased to inform you that you are academically eligible for admission to the Fall 2018 semester as a graduate student majoring in Cinematic Arts, Film and Television Production leading to a Master of Fine Arts.

To receive your official offer of admission, you must first demonstrate proof of the ability to pay tuition and living expenses for yourself and, if applicable, your spouse and/or any children intending to travel with you to USC for the duration of your coursework.

Does that mean I once I submit all financial documents, I will be officially admitted??

The most strange thing is, my short film was never reviewed by USC slideroom.....


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Mar 4, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> I got the same email to check my decision status too. But it doesn't start with "Congratulations" so I got nervous a little bit.
> 
> The letter starts with:
> We are pleased to inform you that you are academically eligible for admission to the Fall 2018 semester as a graduate student majoring in Cinematic Arts, Film and Television Production leading to a Master of Fine Arts.
> ...



I received the same email today. I'm guessing "Academically eligible" means that the student is accepted but he/she has to show financial proof (roughly upto $63-64k) including tuition and living expenses for first year in order to receive the final offer letter and statement of intent to enroll. Once we review the offer letter and complete statement of enroll form, that's when our admission is secured. Correct me if I'm wrong though


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 4, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> I got the same email to check my decision status too. But it doesn't start with "Congratulations" so I got nervous a little bit.
> 
> The letter starts with:
> We are pleased to inform you that you are academically eligible for admission to the Fall 2018 semester as a graduate student majoring in Cinematic Arts, Film and Television Production leading to a Master of Fine Arts.
> ...



That is odd re: your short film not being viewed, but I think if you provided a Vimeo link there's a way for them to watch it outside of Slideroom?

Also, just curious: did you do an interview?  I think I see an admittee on the spreadsheet who got in without having received an interview...  it was never clear to me whether USC admits anyone who didn't get an interview


----------



## Joy (Mar 4, 2018)

Jonda said:


> Congrats Joy, so happy for you! Were you admitted with an interview or without one?



Thank you! I was admitted after an interview.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 4, 2018)

congrats to Joy and Shuyao, and everyone else who got in to USC!


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 4, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> That is odd re: your short film not being viewed, but I think if you provided a Vimeo link there's a way for them to watch it outside of Slideroom?
> 
> Also, just curious: did you do an interview?  I think I see an admittee on the spreadsheet who got in without having received an interview...  it was never clear to me whether USC admits anyone who didn't get an interview



I didn't get interviewed.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 5, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> I didn't get interviewed.



you must have been a "slam dunk" candidate


----------



## Juju (Mar 5, 2018)

CHECK YOUR PORTAL!! I didn’t get an email but I went ahead and checked my portal today, and saw the decision letter dated Mar 3rd. I got in!!!!


----------



## Juju (Mar 5, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> I got the same email to check my decision status too. But it doesn't start with "Congratulations" so I got nervous a little bit.
> 
> The letter starts with:
> We are pleased to inform you that you are academically eligible for admission to the Fall 2018 semester as a graduate student majoring in Cinematic Arts, Film and Television Production leading to a Master of Fine Arts.
> ...



Are you an international student? My letter started with Congratulations


----------



## Adrien Levy (Mar 5, 2018)

Congratulations everyone ! Seems like they're announcing US citizens now. Guess it means it's over for international acceptances ?


----------



## TreeYoung (Mar 5, 2018)

Juju said:


> CHECK YOUR PORTAL!! I didn’t get an email but I went ahead and checked my portal today, and saw the decision letter dated Mar 3rd. I got in!!!!


Congrats Juju!!!


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 6, 2018)

Juju said:


> Are you an international student? My letter started with Congratulations


I am indeed an international student.


----------



## efp317 (Mar 6, 2018)

Juju said:


> CHECK YOUR PORTAL!! I didn’t get an email but I went ahead and checked my portal today, and saw the decision letter dated Mar 3rd. I got in!!!!


----------



## Juju (Mar 6, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> I am indeed an international student.


Yeah then after you certify that you are enrolling, they just need you to fill out an I-20 form. Pretty sure that’s all they mean.


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 6, 2018)

Did any US applicants get interviewed? It seems like it was mostly international applicants who got interviews and even those seemed more like clarification calls...


----------



## Cynthia Atuhaire (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi guys, when do the applications for the Spring admission open?


----------



## Juju (Mar 6, 2018)

EclecticMel21 said:


> Did any US applicants get interviewed? It seems like it was mostly international applicants who got interviews and even those seemed more like clarification calls...


I’m from the US and got “interviewed” but it was really just a random phonecall asking if I had any questions.


----------



## Avec Love (Mar 6, 2018)

Just got my acceptance today. This is surreal.

Also if anybody is in messaging I'd love to get to know what some of my potential classmates might be like.


----------



## estherk (Mar 7, 2018)

Congrats everyone!! 

Also, does USC usually send their letters out over their weekend? Or have they been sending letters out throughout the week?


----------



## Avec Love (Mar 7, 2018)

estherk said:


> Congrats everyone!!
> 
> Also, does USC usually send their letters out over their weekend? Or have they been sending letters out throughout the week?



According to the spreadsheet it looks like most people got theirs on 3/3. It does seem to be uploaded to the website on the weekend but they sent out emails during the week.


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 7, 2018)

Congratulations!!! Did you interview? If so would you say it was a full interview?


----------



## Avec Love (Mar 7, 2018)

EclecticMel21 said:


> Congratulations!!! Did you interview? If so would you say it was a full interview?



As others in this have reported, it wasn't so much an interview as it was an information session with a professor. I didn't get asked any questions about myself - we just chatted about the school and about the industry, etc.


----------



## MFAman (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello, was accepted Tuesday for Fall 2018. As mentioned, USC alum with honors. Short films that made festival rounds. While I did not receive an interview, I think its important for those to know that I got flat out rejected last year - and it hurt! So if things don't work out this year, don't give up. Try again. 

I'm also nothing special in terms of diversity. White guy from CA. Not out of state. Not international. self-consciously pale. No relation to Jeremy Paramount. Quite bland. So there are slots for every crayon in the box.


----------



## kvfranklin (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi everyone! I've been reading this thread for the past few weeks, yet always failed to write a post. 

After a very affirmative phone conversation with one of the cinematographer professors last month, I've been anxiously waiting to hear back... until I was notified of my acceptance on Tuesday! 

Can't wait to meet everyone next month


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 9, 2018)

Will USC send out more acceptance letters? Or it's all over.


----------



## Jonda (Mar 9, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> Will USC send out more acceptance letters? Or it's all over.


I hope not! Lol still optimistic even if it’s alittle naive of me.


----------



## Jonda (Mar 9, 2018)

MFAman said:


> Hello, was accepted Tuesday for Fall 2018. As mentioned, USC alum with honors. Short films that made festival rounds. While I did not receive an interview, I think its important for those to know that I got flat out rejected last year - and it hurt! So if things don't work out this year, don't give up. Try again.
> 
> I'm also nothing special in terms of diversity. White guy from CA. Not out of state. Not international. self-consciously pale. No relation to Jeremy Paramount. Quite bland. So there are slots for every crayon in the box.


This is really encouraging, would love to chat more about how you altered materials to reapply, if you don’t mind. And congrats


----------



## MFAman (Mar 9, 2018)

No, it isn't over quite yet. They really do admit on a rolling basis. They do a few batches at a time.


----------



## gxshi (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi all! Just got an email about two hours ago notifying that I have been waitlisted but will be offered admission in Spring 2019...haven't done enough research to know whether I should feel happy for being granted admission at a later date or melancholy as being sidelined as second tier... Does anyone have any knowledge about USC's Fall/Spring rotation?


----------



## KatherineM (Mar 9, 2018)

gxshi said:


> Hi all! Just got an email about two hours ago notifying that I have been waitlisted but will be offered admission in Spring 2019...haven't done enough research to know whether I should feel happy for being granted admission at a later date or melancholy as being sidelined as second tier... Does anyone have any knowledge about USC's Fall/Spring rotation?



Hi Guys,

First time posting here! I also just got notified of being waitlisted for fall 2018, and if a spot doesn’t become available, acceptance for spring 2019. Gxshi I am taking this as a huge positive, and I hope you will see it that way too! I know it’s not immediate acceptance, but spring 2019 will come sooner than we can imagine. And personally, I just feel stoked to get in at all. 

Congratulations to everyone who got accepted! And best wishes for everyone still waiting on a decision, I hope you all hear good news soon!


----------



## gxshi (Mar 9, 2018)

KatherineM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First time posting here! I also just got notified of being waitlisted for fall 2018, and if a spot doesn’t become available, acceptance for spring 2019. Gxshi I am taking this as a huge positive, and I hope you will see it that way too! I know it’s not immediate acceptance, but spring 2019 will come sooner than we can imagine. And personally, I just feel stoked to get in at all.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who got accepted! And best wishes for everyone still waiting on a decision, I hope you all hear good news soon!



KatherineM, you're absolutely right! I think what I mean is...how certain is this spring 2019 admissions guarantee...? Are we 100% in for the Spring? I think I'm currently too emotionally fragile to be lifted up only to be brought down again...


----------



## KatherineM (Mar 9, 2018)

gxshi said:


> KatherineM, you're absolutely right! I think what I mean is...how certain is this spring 2019 admissions guarantee...? Are we 100% in for the Spring? I think I'm currently too emotionally fragile to be lifted up only to be brought down again...



Oh I feel you! I didn’t know what to think at first, and I didn’t want my joy to be dashed, so I had about five people in my family read the email too before I allowed myself to get excited. Based on the wording, everyone drew the same conclusion ..that spring admission is guaranteed! If it wasn’t guaranteed, I believe they would phrase it more to the effect of “your application will be considered for spring etc..” not “you will be offered admission”. 

I also looked through some old 2017 usc blogs on here, and it appears they offered the same opportunity to waitlisted students in previous years. 

I think we are pretty safe to celebrate!


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 10, 2018)

I was also waitlisted and offered admission for the spring semester. Does everybody at usc look at spring semester students as being second fiddle? 

Also what are scholarships and financial aid like for spring semester students?


----------



## MFAman (Mar 10, 2018)

EclecticMel21 said:


> I was also waitlisted and offered admission for the spring semester. Does everybody at usc look at spring semester students as being second fiddle?
> 
> Also what are scholarships and financial aid like for spring semester students?


Second Fiddle!? First, congratulations. Let me phrase it this way: In 5 years, when we both have the same degree, will it matter? Isn't there a chance that in 5 years you could be way ahead of the people who didn't get waitlisted?

When I was an undergrad, I was encouraged by USC film professors to apply in the spring because at that time less people applied in the spring than in the fall. I don't think it matters.


----------



## Sunmin Inn (Mar 10, 2018)

Hey Guys!

I was also waitlisted for Fall 2018 Film Production!
The news was very surprising to me because I was never notified for an interview, so I just assumed that they totally took a pass on me, which was why I was very unsure what to think of the waitlist email. I reread it so many times before I came onto this forum for answers.

Either way, I'm very glad that we're being admitted for Spring 2019!
Congrats everyone!

- Sunmin


----------



## Bsen (Mar 11, 2018)

I haven't received any emails from USC. Does this mean I'm done with them? I've been waiting for any emails or phone calls for awhile but seems there is nothing. I'm kinda losing my hope right now.


----------



## Aida (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi everyone. I was waitlisted last semester and have not received anything for this one. I believe that is it. Now they are going to send rejections....


----------



## Jason (Mar 11, 2018)

Aida said:


> Hi everyone. I was waitlisted last semester and have not received anything for this one. I believe that is it. Now they are going to send rejections....


From what I've heard, they sent out rejections after all waitlists have been sent. So it is likely that if you didn't receive an email, you haven't been accepted. Last semester, they sent out rejections about 30 days after people on the waitlist got notified. A slow, brutal process.


----------



## Sunmin Inn (Mar 11, 2018)

Aida said:


> Hi everyone. I was waitlisted last semester and have not received anything for this one. I believe that is it. Now they are going to send rejections....



Hey Aida,
If you were waitlisted last semester, doesn't it mean that you are automatically in for this semester? Or did you apply separately? 

- Sunmin


----------



## RAH (Mar 11, 2018)

Have any rejection letters come out yet?


----------



## Sbstnvgnau (Mar 12, 2018)

Got waitlisted too. E-mail clearly stated that if no slot comes up for Fall 2018, you were in for Spring 2019. A little worried about trusting too much on the e-mail though. Already started celebrations. Hope this means we are guaranteed acceptance, one semester or the other.

Congratulations to everyone that got admitted or waitlisted.

I am from Chile! Any other South Americans?


----------



## Sbstnvgnau (Mar 12, 2018)

Aida said:


> Hi everyone. I was waitlisted last semester and have not received anything for this one. I believe that is it. Now they are going to send rejections....



This kind of freaked me out. Could you tell us more Aida? Maybe you just haven´t received the email.


----------



## estherk (Mar 12, 2018)

RAH said:


> Have any rejection letters come out yet?


Nope, I don't believe so.
I am pretty sure I've been rejected (due to lack of messages on yousc and realizing I screwed up my application a bit) but I have not received anything yet.


----------



## Ray (Mar 12, 2018)

This whole thread is freaking me out. After every half an hour I am checking my mail.


----------



## Jonda (Mar 12, 2018)

Ahahah same! Glad I’m not the only one


----------



## RAH (Mar 12, 2018)

Jonda said:


> Ahahah same! Glad I’m not the only one


Just got off the phone with a receptionist from cinematic arts. She said that both acceptances and waitlists are still coming out and we should know by the end of the week.


----------



## Aida (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi guys. So the way it works is if you applied for spring semester and you got waitlisted ( my case) you are NOT accepted automatically for following  Fall semester BUT if you applied for fall and you got waitlisted that means you are automatically accepted for following spring semester.
I got waitlisted when I applied for spring and they told me to  reapply  again for fall. I did and since I have not received anything yet that means I will receive rejection letter soon


----------



## Jason (Mar 12, 2018)

RAH said:


> Just got off the phone with a receptionist from cinematic arts. She said that both acceptances and waitlists are still coming out and we should know by the end of the week.


Highly doubt that acceptances are still going out but thanks for the info.


----------



## Adrien Levy (Mar 13, 2018)

It is not done yet ! I just got the waitlist notification guys. I had lost hope but it's not over guys !


----------



## RAH (Mar 13, 2018)

Adrien Levy said:


> It is not done yet ! I just got the waitlist notification guys. I had lost hope but it's not over guys !


Congrats! We’re you interviewed?


----------



## Yang Fei (Mar 13, 2018)

Adrien Levy said:


> It is not done yet ! I just got the waitlist notification guys. I had lost hope but it's not over guys !


Congrats! When did u get the notification? I hear that USC is on spring break now.


----------



## Adrien Levy (Mar 13, 2018)

RAH said:


> Congrats! We’re you interviewed?



Thank Youuuuu ! 
Yes, interviewed late January


----------



## RAH (Mar 13, 2018)

Has anyone gotten waitlisted without an interview?


----------



## Nidhi (Mar 13, 2018)

gxshi said:


> Hi all! Just got an email about two hours ago notifying that I have been waitlisted but will be offered admission in Spring 2019...haven't done enough research to know whether I should feel happy for being granted admission at a later date or melancholy as being sidelined as second tier... Does anyone have any knowledge about USC's Fall/Spring rotation?




Hi Guy,
Firstly, congrats to all those admitted and waitlisted for USC, MFA program.
I also got the same mail from USC regarding being waitlisted. Since then I haven't been able to get my mind of this particular line in the letter - 'If we are unable to admit you off of the waitlist for the Fall 2018 semester, we will offer you admission to our Spring 2019 class'
I sent the office of admissions a mail and then finally called them today to confirm the meaning of this. And the lady who spoke to me told me that the spot for spring 2019 is guaranteed. I forgot to ask her, her name though, as she seemed really busy and I was also really happy that she gave me a verbal guarantee for my spring admission.
Have anyone of you, who have been waitlisted tried to contact the office of admissions? Did anyone else get such clarification?

Also I directly got this mail. I did not get an interview request. This is the first mail I got from USC after I submitted my application.


----------



## Sunmin Inn (Mar 13, 2018)

RAH said:


> Has anyone gotten waitlisted without an interview?



Hey RAH, I didn't get an interview and got waitlisted. It was a huge surprise!


----------



## gxshi (Mar 14, 2018)

Nidhi said:


> Hi Guy,
> Firstly, congrats to all those admitted and waitlisted for USC, MFA program.
> I also got the same mail from USC regarding being waitlisted. Since then I haven't been able to get my mind of this particular line in the letter - 'If we are unable to admit you off of the waitlist for the Fall 2018 semester, we will offer you admission to our Spring 2019 class'
> I sent the office of admissions a mail and then finally called them today to confirm the meaning of this. And the lady who spoke to me told me that the spot for spring 2019 is guaranteed. I forgot to ask her, her name though, as she seemed really busy and I was also really happy that she gave me a verbal guarantee for my spring admission.
> ...



Hey Nidhi, I also called the office of admissions today...the staff I spoke to gave me a firm '100% guarantee of admission for the Spring semester'...he also told me that the school admits about 60 students for both the fall and spring semester in the film/tv production stream. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## K.Sun (Mar 14, 2018)

RAH said:


> Has anyone gotten waitlisted without an interview?


I did


----------



## Nidhi (Mar 16, 2018)

gxshi said:


> Hey Nidhi, I also called the office of admissions today...the staff I spoke to gave me a firm '100% guarantee of admission for the Spring semester'...he also told me that the school admits about 60 students for both the fall and spring semester in the film/tv production stream.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Hey Gxshi!
Thanks a lot, that helps. Also now I guess the process is to just wait.


----------



## RAH (Mar 18, 2018)

To those of you who were accepted/waitlisted, how many of you actually plan on attending?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey guys!

I just received my rejection letter, so they are going out! I received an email and the portal message late last night, I assume. I just saw it this morning! It says it was sent out on the 16th. 

That’s all the info I have!


----------



## TreeYoung (Mar 18, 2018)

@GoAndLoveSomeMore I would love to see what you put in your portfolio... Are you applying again?


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 18, 2018)

Is financial aid offered to waitlisted / spring semester students?


----------



## Rockatansky (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi Everyone! 

I too have been waitlisted for the Fall 2018 semester with guaranteed acceptance for Spring 2019. 
Is everyone going to the meet and greet on the 6th?


----------



## Jason (Mar 18, 2018)

When did you hear? I haven't yet heard so I'm assuming I've been denied.


----------



## RAH (Mar 19, 2018)

Just got my rejection letter, congrats to everyone who got in.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 19, 2018)

my rejection letter contained an encouragement to continue to work on my portfolio and to reapply in a future semester -- is that standard language included in all of them (i..e, them just being nice) or is there some significance to that?


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 19, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> my rejection letter contained an encouragement to continue to work on my portfolio and to reapply in a future semester -- is that standard language included in all of them (i..e, them just being nice) or is there some significance to that?



Not to take away from the important message there but, yeah, it's standard in all of them. Been rejected twice, and both letters were identical -- including the paragraphs about working on building up your portfolio, applying again, etc.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 19, 2018)

haha, figured as much -- thanks Septopus7


----------



## Jason (Mar 19, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> my rejection letter contained an encouragement to continue to work on my portfolio and to reapply in a future semester -- is that standard language included in all of them (i..e, them just being nice) or is there some significance to that?


Standard.


----------



## Rockatansky (Mar 20, 2018)

Jason said:


> When did you hear? I haven't yet heard so I'm assuming I've been denied.



I found out a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Juju (Mar 21, 2018)

Is anyone going to the accepted students day on April 6? I’m wondering if it’s worth the cost of a plane ticket...


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 21, 2018)

Juju said:


> Is anyone going to the accepted students day on April 6? I’m wondering if it’s worth the cost of a plane ticket...



Yes I'm wondering the same thing...


----------



## Avec Love (Mar 21, 2018)

Has anybody started a facebook group for the incoming class yet? 

If not I'd be happy to set one up. If you DM me your name I can add you to the group.


----------



## kvfranklin (Mar 21, 2018)

Juju said:


> Is anyone going to the accepted students day on April 6? I’m wondering if it’s worth the cost of a plane ticket...


I'll be going! After I received my notification, the professor that I interviewed with gave me a call, and he HIGHLY recommends accepted students to attend. They basically consider that day the starting point for the program.


----------



## TreeYoung (Mar 21, 2018)

kvfranklin said:


> I'll be going! After I received my notification, the professor that I interviewed with gave me a call, and he HIGHLY recommends accepted students to attend. They basically consider that day the starting point for the program.



@Juju @kvfranklin I'm going as well. The professor that interviewed me also reached out and told me I should go.


----------



## K.Sun (Mar 22, 2018)

Does anyone know when is the date that if we don't hear if we're admitted to Fall by this date, we will have to go in Spring? (For those on the waitlist)


----------



## Jonda (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey are any waitlisted students going to admitted students day?


----------



## Jonda (Mar 22, 2018)

It’s August 17


K.Sun said:


> Does anyone know when is the date that if we don't hear if we're admitted to Fall by this date, we will have to go in Spring? (For those on the waitlist)


----------



## K.Sun (Mar 22, 2018)

Jonda said:


> It’s August 17


Thanks. Wow isn't the first day of class Aug 20th?


----------



## Jonda (Mar 22, 2018)

K.Sun said:


> Thanks. Wow isn't the first day of class Aug 20th?


Yes I believe it’s around that time, not sure of the exact date.


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 23, 2018)

Jonda said:


> Hey are any waitlisted students going to admitted students day?



Yes I am going


----------



## BigAbe00 (Apr 2, 2018)

This forum gives me chills... I'm in my senior year of high school but I'm planning on applying to this very program in 4 years time. I can't wait to be apart of this. I'm wondering how many projects were typically listed on the creative portfolio portion of the application?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2018)

FYI I created a new *Social Group* feature so you can now create your own PRIVATE forum and group for accepted and attending students (similar to a Facebook Group) right here on FilmSchool.org.

https://www.filmschool.org/groups/creategroup

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Gülnigar (Apr 12, 2018)

Abraam Dawod said:


> This forum gives me chills... I'm in my senior year of high school but I'm planning on applying to this very program in 4 years time. I can't wait to be apart of this. I'm wondering how many projects were typically listed on the creative portfolio portion of the application?


I think your position in a specific project or how much you got involved in it is much more important than the sheer number of projects. Say if you're interested in being a cinematographer, I don't think listing 20+ editing experience would be helpful. I listed only 10 (out of my 20+ projects), those I believe really reflect my interest, and got accepted to my top-choice schools.


----------



## Dotsie (Aug 27, 2018)

Jonda said:


> It’s August 17


Hi! My son was waitlisted for fall. For those of you who also were, when will usc send information for spring admit. We emailed and response said admission was “contingent upon hearing from graduate admissions “. This was unsettling.


----------



## Dotsie (Sep 11, 2018)

gxshi said:


> Hi all! Just got an email about two hours ago notifying that I have been waitlisted but will be offered admission in Spring 2019...haven't done enough research to know whether I should feel happy for being granted admission at a later date or melancholy as being sidelined as second tier... Does anyone have any knowledge about USC's Fall/Spring rotation?


Have you heard anything yet about spring?


----------



## gxshi (Sep 12, 2018)

Dotsie said:


> Have you heard anything yet about spring?



last response i got was a request for passport copy (im international) and proof of financial capacity to pay for 1st year tuition - which i have completed - and the school said they will be sending out an official letter this month. Did you get this?


----------



## Dotsie (Sep 12, 2018)

gxshi said:


> last response i got was a request for passport copy (im international) and proof of financial capacity to pay for 1st year tuition - which i have completed - and the school said they will be sending out an official letter this month. Did you get this?


Hi. Thank you!!    Called the school today. Said official mailing with forms etc will be coming mid October!


----------



## Sbstnvgnau (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Is there any group on Facebook or similar for Spring 2019 students (accepted), so that we can discuss documentation, courses, housing, etc.? 

Thanks.


----------



## Nidhi (Oct 17, 2018)

Hey Guys, 

So some of us have created this group on Facebook for the students starting the MFA in Film and Television Production Program in Spring 2019 at USC.

Here is a link to a Facebook group :
Security Check Required

Feel free to join the group and share the group with others who are going to be a part of our class.


----------

